# If anyone out there reloads.



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

I have all pistol calibers.Casings only. 380,9mm,40,357,357 sig, 38 spec, 45 acp, 44-45 long. some riffle.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

What rifle brass do you have?

Darin


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

308,223,270,30-06,30-30,7.7mm.7mm,270,45-70 govnt


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

You selling it? If so how much for the 308 and 270? Is the 7.7mm the 7mm Jap? If so how much?

Darin


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey Darin i will get with you when i get home this evening.Thanks


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Would love some .45 ACP. PM me.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

PM me on teh 7mm and 270 please


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Tacpayne said:


> PM me on teh 7mm and 270 please


He sent me a pm saying he had furnace issues and he would post when he can.

Darin


----------

